

3.5kb kudos done right – unopinionated, made simple, so simple it hurts - tunnckoCore
https://github.com/tunnckoCore/kudos

======
tunnckoCore
## Features

\- minimal, yet simple to use -
[demo]([http://jsbin.com/qiqirunoju/1/edit?js,console,output](http://jsbin.com/qiqirunoju/1/edit?js,console,output))
in jsbin

\- no jQuery, zero dependencies (only event emitter) - just 3.5kb minified

\- works on every browser, should __even works on IE8 __

\- plays well with Browserify and BrowserifyCDN

\- available on CDNs - JSDelivr.com, BrowserifyCDN, RawGit and CDNjs.com

